# The truth about Rockin R



## REO (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going to paste here what she told me. I'm devastated.






Robin, my dear friend,

This is what is going on...I owe this to you. You and Karrel have been here for us since the beginning.

The vein can not be removed, is essence there is nothing that they can do for me. By patch and repair they mean if it is at all possible in this vein not the new one he found. What is happening now with the vein they can not repair. They can remove the ovary, but that is all they can do. Most of my liver is gone. He did find another vein, that is true, not as bad as this one, but it will eventually get there. But he also found this....

Arteriovenous fistula

An arteriovenous fistula is an abnormal channel between an artery and a vein.

Normally, blood flows from arteries into capillaries and then into veins. When an arteriovenous fistula is present, blood flows directly from an artery into a vein, bypassing the capillaries. A person may be born with an arteriovenous fistula (congenital fistula), or a fistula may develop after birth (acquired fistula). Congenital arteriovenous fistulas are uncommon.

If a large acquired arteriovenous fistula is not treated, a large volume of blood flows under high pressure from the artery into the vein network. Vein walls are not strong enough to withstand such high pressure, so the walls stretch and the veins enlarge and bulge (sometimes resembling varicose veins). In addition, blood flows more freely into the enlarged veins than it would if it continued its normal course through the arteries. As a result, blood pressure falls. To compensate for this fall in blood pressure, the heart pumps more forcefully and more rapidly, thus greatly increasing its output of blood. Eventually, the increased effort may strain the heart, causing heart failure. The larger the fistula, the more quickly heart failure can develop. All arteriovenous malformations (AVMs) are present at birth, but they are not always clinically evident.

If not treated, arteriovenous fistulas can be very dangerous. Tissues below the fistula may not get enough blood and may die. If too much blood is diverted through the fistula, heart complications may occur. Normally, blood flows from arteries into capillaries and then into veins. When an arteriovenous fistula is present, blood flows directly from an artery into a vein, bypassing the capillaries.

In essence my vascular system is shot.

So I am going back for more MRI's and tests to see if this can be treated/removed. This is why he has to be present when the ovary is removed. It is attached to the vein that is attached to my ovary. I swear Robin, I just feel like giving up, he gave us some hope, but no rope to hang on to. When he said to go and live my life he meant he was sorry that there was nothing they could do for me. This vein and the arteriovenous fistula could rupture at any time, next week, next year, 10 years etc. They just don't know. So on the 20th I go back for more tests and another MRI. All I have done is cry, I knew not to get my hopes up, but I did anyway. At least he can help with removing the ovary. I feel that is the most of my pain right now. I don't want Art to wake up one morning and me lay next to him gone. How HORRIBLE that would be for him!!!!! I am going to become a burden of ill health. I am going back to work next week. I am not going to lay around in this house and wait to die. For whatever time I have left (whatever that might be, hopefully years) I want to use it not waste it. I have a gr.daughter that I have not got to tell her that I love her. Dr. Said that flying is out of the question because of the pressure changes. But she will be coming here to visit in May.

My friend, my sister, I am sorry to dump this on you, but you are all that I have. My mom and son don't even know everything, they would be devastated. Art knows everything and he is beside himself. If you would, please post this for me on the forum. Tell them that I just did not have the heart to tell them what was going on after they prayed so hard and gave so much encouragement for us. And thank them for me. I feel like they have been let down. I wanted to tell them I just couldn't. If you don't want to that is okay to. I am keeping my chin up, that is all that I have left to do. Thank you my friend, we will get together soon....Theresa


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have no words.......other than I am still praying with all my heart, that something can be done. I am keeping Theresa and her family in my thoughts and prayers.......I wish there was more I could do.


----------



## Fred (Jan 13, 2009)

Miracles CAN and do HAPPEN and we will be praying for you Theresa. I really do know how you feel I truly truly do, cry if you have to but live and laugh and love while you can for that is our true joy in life. Hang in there and we will keep praying for you. You can PM me anytime you want. Love you, Linda


----------



## Keri (Jan 13, 2009)

Be sure to live everyday to its fullest and always let Art know how much you love him.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 13, 2009)

> I am not going to lay around in this house and wait to die.


As very sorry as I was to read the letter from Theresa, that statement shows what an amazingly strong lady she is.

Theresa I wish I knew what to say but please remember that none of us are guaranteed, a next week, a next month, or a next year. All we can do is live our life the best way we know how. Do what you can when you can, and on bad days take things easy until they get better again. The prognosis may not be what we all hoped for for you, but our prayers will continue and I, for one, believe that miracles *CAN* and *DO* happen.

God Bless!!


----------



## Marty (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds to me like she is so worn out and tired........and gone into deep depression

What say we all flood her with cards and fun stuff to lift her spirits?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 14, 2009)

AppyLover2 said:


> ...remember that none of us are guaranteed, a next week, a next month, or a next year. All we can do is live our life the best way we know how. Do what you can when you can, and on bad days take things easy until they get better again.


Profound words Donna. I'll be sharing them with my friend's dad who could certainly use the reminder as he deals with his terminal cancer.

Theresa, I'm so sorry to hear yet another of our forum friends has been struck down with misfortune. I can't imagine what you're going through but please know that our prayers are with you and Art and your family and this does not have to be the end of anything, much less everything. You keep right on being yourself, brave girl, and hang in there. You didn't give up on Dreamer, did you? Don't give up on yourself either! Miracles can happen, and sometimes grace can be found in the strangest of places.

We're with you.

Leia


----------



## Barbie (Jan 14, 2009)

Theresa-

I am sorry there wasn't better news. I, along with your forum friends will be praying for a miracle.

Like others have said, live each day to the fullest and love Art and your minis.

Barbie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so sorry ot hear this, but thank you for letting us know. I will be praying so very hard for a miracle to happen..miracles DO happen, more then we know at times. Like everyone has said, live each day to the fullest, love Art, family and your minis.

Corinne


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 14, 2009)

Theresa, you will remain in my prayers





It is Proven Miracles do happened





Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## SampleMM (Jan 14, 2009)

Keep the faith Theresa and we'll keep praying for you.


----------



## Kathy2m (Jan 14, 2009)

There are no words. Stay strong and God bless you and yours, Kathy


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 14, 2009)

Faith is the big key right now and putting this is His hands! Tons of prayers coming to you and I can barely see to type through the tears- this is awful and not what I had ever hoped to hear. I too, am devistated.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 14, 2009)

Please stay strong and remember what everyone is saying Miracles do happen. You and art are in my prayers every day

Kay


----------



## bcody (Jan 14, 2009)

Theresa, I am so sorry. Remember, MIRACLES DO HAPPEN! There are a lot of people here, and we have faith. Focus on the good he said, and live your life. Know there are a lot of people here saying prayers. Get lots of rest, take care of yourself, love your family and keep your faith.

I agree Marty, we need an address to flood with cards!


----------



## nootka (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope that she is able to bead the odds and prognosis laid out for her. I hope her life is filled with hope, she deserves it.

Please know my thoughts are with you, Theresa and family.

Liz


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 14, 2009)

*Continued Prayers!



*


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this.

I am praying for you both that a Miracle does happen.

Keep good positive thoughts, to ensure you feel the best you can.

It is proven that when we have negative thoughts, our bodies produce a more acid environment, not good.

(((HUGS))) to you all during this time.

Missy


----------



## Davie (Jan 14, 2009)

Theresa I know this is more than you think you can bear, but lay these burdens at the feet of GOD and let him take them away so that you can concentrate on living a full, happy life one day at a time. This is how I got through my first cancer scare. The power of PRAYER is great and you have a whole family here that is doing just that for you. PRAYER does make a difference and we are here to help you.

Peace be with you dear friend. I know that you have the strength, determination and get-up and go to see this through--some days may be harder than others but I know you will. If you need us we're here. Don't hesitate to let us know what we can do to help.

GOD, please place your halo of grace and healing around Theresa, Art and her family, please give her freedom from pain and direct her to doctors who may help her heal her body. Give her strength so that she may continue to be a light to others in the fight for our rescued minis that so need her. Please lift this 'black' cloud that she seems to be surround by and let the rays of you glorious light shine upon her, comfort her and give her strength. Amen

REO, keep up posted.


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 14, 2009)

This is terrible. I am so sorry to hear about it. A lot of things seem down lately. I pray for good things to happen. I hope for her and her family.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 14, 2009)

Power through Theresa, POWER THROUGH


----------



## TN Belle (Jan 14, 2009)

Through my brain cancer this year, I have learned that most prognosis of the future are wrong, as only God knows. I shouldn't be here, but it has been a year and I feel great, work 40 hours a week, have my horses home now (since Christmas), and I count my blessings every day. My tumor is still there, can't be removed and I have seizures occasionally, can't drive, have no hair on my head, but I am still here, living every day at the fullest.

You can do this, go on with your life and enjoy it. God tells us "Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own." Matthew 6:34 NIV

You must have faith that there is nothing you can do about it as nothing happens by accident. We may never know why, but it happened to you, to affect your life, the life of your husband, family, and even the doctors and strangers you meet, good or bad is up to you. There is nothing sweeter then to crawl up in the lap of Jesus, the great physician, and the love you receive that only a Heavenly Father can give.

"Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is life not more important than food and the body more important than clothes? Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life."

Matthew 6:25-27 NIV

"God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.

Psalm 46:1 KJV

I understand that it is easier said than done, but being there before, I can tell you that the peace you recieve when you let it go and give it to him is amazing. He created you, every vesel and vein, there is a plan for you, long or short, enjoy every minute on this earth with your loved ones. Prayer for a miracle healing could happen, but also pray for peace to understand. I beleive I feel this way only beacuse of so many prayers on my behalf, asking for peace, that or I am truly brain dead, literally.

You are in my prayers.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 14, 2009)

(((((HUGS)))) I know you may not be able to see it this way but perhaps this is a gift to you. We, all of us, have a limited time here on this earth. All our physical selves are destined to fail eventually, some may be gone tomorrow or next week, or next year but few KNOW that their time is limited. I mean really KNOW. You have been reminded you may have 10 days or 10 years, you may actually have more time than someone who right now is blithely planning their future. Because you KNOW your time is limited you can try to make every moment count. Enjoy every wonderful thing your life has to offer and leave behind when you eventually go, the memory of your great strength and your love. You have been given a gift and you among a very few have the courage to make that gift count. And remember, we are all here sending our good thoughts to you every day and hoping and praying that you get your so deserved miracle.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 14, 2009)

Theresa....you are in my heart and my prayers and you are stronger than you know. Keep the positive thoughts going. We all are behind you and praying greatly for this miracle. You have to get better because we have to meet you and Art on our next road trip out to OK!! Good thoughts and prayers be with you my friend.


----------



## Sonya (Jan 14, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with her.


----------



## Reble (Jan 14, 2009)

Live for today.





So so sorry, thinking of you in your time of need


----------



## River Wood (Jan 14, 2009)

Thinking of you here too......so sorry


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 14, 2009)

I am truly praying hard for you. I know you will get through this!!

Joyce


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 14, 2009)

Prayers being said and sending ((((HUGS)))).

* [SIZE=18pt]BELIEVE![/SIZE] *


----------



## Miniv (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm reading this with tears in my eyes.......and to top off this frightening news she also lost her horse???

I think it's time for some Angels to wrap their wings around her in healing and comfort. It's no wonder that she's feeling as she's been kicked yet again when already was down.......

Marty's right. She needs to fight this battle with positive. She needs help to bring her UP to do it too..... Bless her.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm soooo sorry. Prayers for you.

Christy


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 17, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your health issues Theresa. It sure does seem like some people do have more than their share of misfortune and sadness. I pray that you do have many more years, and that you will rejoice in every blessing, no matter how small. Each new day is a miracle you share with your loved ones. I have a granddaughter now, too, and she really does help me see through fresh eyes the wonderfulness of all that surrounds us.

I am also terribly sorry you lost another mare. I do not know why your life has been so filled with challenges this past year. I know they are your babies and you take the very best care of them. It is just so unfair.


----------



## carlenehorse (Jan 17, 2009)

Theresa I hope that you are reading these post because miracles can and do happen. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Sincerely Carlene


----------



## sundaymom (Jan 17, 2009)

We all start as strangers but through our acts and deeds become more. SWA and Reignmaker have expressed my feelings so much better than I could. Already the blessings from your prognosis have began. Their words have touched and helped me today, as I am sure they will you too. Through your life you have touched and brought blessing to both people and animals alike.

All the love and concern coming your way from everyone on this forum is so heartlifting in these times.

Pray is a poweful tool, helping us to cure or cope with this life and I send you mine for both.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jan 17, 2009)

Theresa

I am sorry for what you are going through. Please don't give up the fight. Hang

in there, Miracles can happen, and we can all keep praying for one for you and your

family. I will keep praying for a special Miracle.

I am sure you have gotten second opinon's. If not have you thought about it.

Prayers and Hugs

Vicky


----------



## flamingstar (Jan 18, 2009)

i WOULD LIKE TO ADD MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS TO THIS THREAD. I AM SO SORRY TO HEAR OF YOUR HEALTH WOES, AND WISH THAT YOU AND YOUR HUSBAND AND YOUR FAMILY WILL BE GIVEN A MIRACLE. THEY DO HAPPEN!

YOU HAVE MANY FRIENDS AND FAMILY ON THIS FORUM AND CAN LEAN ON US ALL. PLEASE KEEP US INFORMED AS TO WHAT IS GOING ON, AND WHAT YOU NEED FROM US TO BETTER YOUR LIFE.

VICKI


----------



## Mercysmom (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers for a miracle for you and continued strength to fight this.

Denise


----------



## MInx (Jan 21, 2009)

*SO! We're down here in florida and i just got my wifi to work back here in the bedroom..yeah..hence I am getting to read this thread late..*

I know there's nothing I can do to make it all better, but I at least had to get on here and say I will be sending up prayers every day to ask for your strength and hope..please never ,never give up!

Life really does suck sometimes, I too live with painll But we're still here and so be like me if you can and shout it to the wind, "I am here! I exist and I WILL NOT give up!"

Please know I will be thinking of you every day and sending you a warm hug.

Maxine


----------

